# LE Elk Book Cliffs Bitter Creek-South (Early)



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So...

My older brother has 14 points going into the draw and I have 13. We went on this hunt with our father 15 years ago when he drew out his tag and we have been putting in for this unit ever since (any weapon). That hunt was the reason I got into hunting and have continued as a hunter. I have since mainly hunted the any bull hunt (north slope) and sometimes done the spike only units for elk. The father has since moved multiple times and is currently in CA. According to the hunterstrailhead website my brother has a 33% chance of drawing and I have a 4.2% chance (according to 2010 figures). Since it has been so long since I've been to the actual hunt area (and I plan many trips this year since my draw odds will increase dramatically over the next 1-2 years) I have a few questions I'd like to bounce of you guys:

Will wallows we encountered 15 years ago still be in use (hypothetically because I have the GPS coordinates from 15 years ago)?

When would you start your scouting (month)?

No matter who draws my father will be coming and he is set on possibly hiring a guide since it has been so long since any of us have been there (he is originally from Price). I've tried to talk him out of it but he is an ornery old man and is set in his ways (I'll still be doing my own scouting :lol: )So, here is the second set of questions for the old man:

Any recommended guides for this unit (anyone on the forum)?

What kind of prices would you guys expect?

Do they do 3 or 5 day hunts?

Now some selfish questions:

Anyone got any recent elk pics from this unit?

What size elk would you expect from this unit (size really isn't that important, but we all like thinking the big one is out there)?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've spent a TON of time out there on both deer and elk..
Was out there this year archery elk, we were chasing an absolute HOG but
didn't connect. I've guided several elk out there over the years ....
Here's one from out there I would consider about average right now..
[attachment=0:3s9bsc4b]100_2203.jpg[/attachment:3s9bsc4b]


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Myself or my brother would be just happy with a bull like that! Thanks for posting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had two extended family members hunt there each of the last two years. One shot a 370+ seven point bull and the other got a 350+ six point. The big bull was scouted ahead of time. The smaller bull was encountered without much scouting. Both trips were made with someone who really knows and understands the area, though.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Get off you backside and do your own work! Just teasing - thought you were asking where the wasatch front bucks were....

I know JuddCT - he's a good guy. Anybody that can help him out, is helping someone that deserves it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Finding elk down there isn't the problem, it's finding the one that you want to shoot. All you have to do is drive the divide road and then hike down the fingers and you will see a lot of elk. I do know of a couple of deep canyons off of Tom Patterson canyon that hold some nice bulls and that canyon is right where they run into as soon as they see a hunter, truck, or an atv.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> Get off you backside and do your own work! Just teasing - thought you were asking where the wasatch front bucks were....
> 
> I know JuddCT - he's a good guy. Anybody that can help him out, is helping someone that deserves it.


Thanks, maybe I'll come to the other side of the floor and punch you in the face (we work together)! Plus I didn't post this in the archery section and my name isn't ... (you can fill in the blank)

:^8^:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dang it! I apologize, but the elk I was talking about both came off of the roadless unit. I saw the word "South" and I made the mistake of thinking that was the right one. I sure saw a lot of elk on the Bitter Creek unit during my 2009 muzzy deer hunt, though.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

My dad had that tag a few years ago and got this nice bull. It's a 7x7 and scores somewhere between 330 and 340. 
[attachment=0:1xg4ja78]919770-R1-20-21A_021.JPG[/attachment:1xg4ja78]
[attachment=1:1xg4ja78]919770-R1-16-17A_017.JPG[/attachment:1xg4ja78]


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

What ACHY, no GPS coordinates?

:roll:


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> What ACHY, no GPS coordinates?
> 
> :roll:


Sorry, I forgot
109° 22' 43" W 39° 25' 48" N


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ACHY said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> > What ACHY, no GPS coordinates?
> ...


Good coordinates for a camp!!!
Three pines,,,@ the head of Hay canyon.
Been there a time or two..


----------

